# Which airport is nearest Sheffield - Manchester or East Midlands?



## madzone (Mar 27, 2010)

Flying from Newquay that's the only two options


----------



## gamma globulins (Mar 27, 2010)

If you're going by train they're about the same. EM might be ten minutes less.


----------



## madzone (Mar 27, 2010)

I don't think they'd be able to fit the train on the aeroplane


----------



## Jackobi (Mar 27, 2010)

Manchester is nearer, and you can catch the Transpennine Express straight to Sheffield from the Airport; although it may be a longer [timewise] journey than from East Midlands Aiport to Sheffield, it is definitely shorter [mileage].


----------



## derf (Mar 27, 2010)

Jackobi said:


> Manchester is nearer, and you can catch the Transpennine Express straight to Sheffield from the Airport; although it may be a longer journey than from East Midlands Aiport to Sheffield, it is definitely shorter.



True. The OP may not realise there is a railway station actually in Manchester airport. It's really handy. I would def use Manchester.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 27, 2010)

madzone said:


> Flying from Newquay that's the only two options



http://maps.google.ca/maps?hl=en&tab=wl


----------



## BettyBlue (Mar 27, 2010)

Shit! You're coming to Sheffield?!  

/Hides


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 27, 2010)

BettyBlue said:


> Shit! You're coming to Sheffield?!
> 
> /Hides



Hadn't planned on it, but if I go to visit my rels in Manchester, maybe I'll drop by.


----------



## BettyBlue (Mar 27, 2010)

Not you y'nana, Madz...you don't scare me 

ETA: Where in MCR? I used to live up that way.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 28, 2010)

BettyBlue said:


> Not you y'nana, Madz...you don't scare me
> 
> ETA: Where in MCR? I used to live up that way.



Northenden


----------



## rover07 (Mar 28, 2010)

We're moving to Sheffield!


----------



## rover07 (Mar 28, 2010)

What is the drug situation with regards mdma?


----------



## lizzieloo (Mar 28, 2010)

rover07 said:


> What is the drug situation with regards mdma?


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Mar 28, 2010)

Manchester Airport to Sheffield is better by train.

EM to Sheffield is better by road.

Thats my opinion anyway.


----------



## madzone (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks everyone  

Yeah Betty, might be popping up to see my bezzer at some point. I haven't visited her since she moved from Hackney about 18 months ago   Sheffield's such a long way from Cornwall though.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 31, 2010)

Aye, I'd vote Manc too 

Sheff's ace madz, cracking little city, loads going on, and right slap bang on the edge of some of the most beautiful countryside ever


----------



## BettyBlue (Mar 31, 2010)

yeah, it is a bit! Gizza shout if you do pop up, we'll do wine and things if you have time


----------

